# 42nd Albuquerque International Balloon Fiesta



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Running a five-part photoblog series this week. Here's a selection of the 29 photos I posted today:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from today's 27 posted shots:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

A few samples from today's 28 posted photographs:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

In today's part 4 I show how to go from this:










to this:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I envy you, I want to see this, but have never been.


----------



## Brian Meeks (Oct 24, 2013)

Those were absolutely beautiful photographs. It looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## SkyMama (Sep 26, 2012)

Gorgeous. I really like the one that looks like a clock.


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

You're most welcome, Kahoolawe.


----------

